# Alimentaion 12 V



## GilbertC (12 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour

Je souhaiterais utiliser mon Apple TV (V2) sur un bateau. Donc alimentation batteries en 12V.

Existe t il une modification simple pour éviter de passer pas un transfo. 12 - 220

Cordialement


----------

